# Fleece lined cage help!



## laurenx810 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi guys, I had a quick question about fleece lining a cage. I wanted to get a cage like this http://www.critterconnection.cc/product ... _120BG.jpg but I also want to line it with fleece. Does anyone have any ideas on how to do this? Could I use velcro to secure it to the plastic bottom? Thanks!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I had a smaller model of that same cage. For the liner I just used the inner dimensions of the pan, so a rectangular blanket that laid flat on the bottom.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

When I used a sterilite bin for a cage, I used velcro and it worked just fine. Make sure you put the not-sticky velcro pieces on the fleece as the sticky side will make laundering the fleece a nightmare lol.


----------



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

where is the cheapest place to get fleece


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

You can get cheap fleece from Walmart or a JoAnns fabric store


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

fairywinged said:


> where is the cheapest place to get fleece


The cheapest fleece is not always ideal to buy. Cheap fleece is prone to piling and it often is prone to being full of static and collects hairs and threads easily.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I second what Nancy said. I got anti-pill fleece at Walmart for my first set of liners and it is terrible as far as collecting hair and lint. Also, despite the fact that it is anti-pill, it started to pill up 3 or 4 months after I got the stuff.

I definitely recommend signing up for Joann's e-mails because they run some really great sales sometimes.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

See, I've had more issues with the anti-pill then the stuff that isn't. The solids are quite pill-y to begin with.


----------



## casxcore (Jul 28, 2011)

I have anti-pill from JoAnn's and it has worked great for us. &there is almost always a sale going on.

P.S. Did you know that there is a student saving discount card at JoAnn's? I just saw it!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

There is also an app for Joanns that has bunches of coupons


----------



## casxcore (Jul 28, 2011)

TeddysMommy said:


> There is also an app for Joanns that has bunches of coupons


Awesome!! Now I just need to practice using my sewing machine and stop being so lazy!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I used to find that Walmart fleece in general was crappy quality. Although we don't have a Joanne's here, our Fabricland's fleece was far superior to Walmarts and is usually on sale and cheaper than Walmart. 

Had I not experienced this myself I would never have believed it, but sometimes the colour makes a difference. I have bought the same fleece, same manufacturer, same everything but colour and after washing, the difference was obvious.


----------



## mary ellen (Mar 1, 2011)

> sometimes the colour makes a difference. I have bought the same fleece, same manufacturer, same everything but colour and after washing, the difference was obvious.


*Nancy, what colours did you find were best to buy? Were some crappy because they were more pill-y? Did you find the print fleece held up better?
Before I got fleece, I used some receiving blankets left over from when my kids were babies, in the bottom of my sterlite bin. They really worked quite well. Now, when I know I won't be able to clean the bin before leaving for school, etc. in the morning, I put a receiving blanket over my new, pretty print fleece the night before so in the morning I can quickly take up the dirty receiving blanket. The fleece is nice and clean, and my bucket wheel, most days, just needs just a quick wipe with a damp paper towel. My bin cage looks so nice to come home to at the end of the day, and if the grandkids or friends drop over it looks clean when they visit my hedgie. The fleece stays nice longer because I don't have to wash it as often. At least, this has been a nice option and works for me.*


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

i have some liners that are old blankets as well. and ive never had a problem with pilling?


----------

